# Graveyards near NYC and N-NJ



## usayit (Apr 8, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm hoping some of you folks that have lived in the tristate area of New York City a long time can help me out.  For a class project, I am considering a photo essay consisting of graveyards.  I'm especially interested in old gothic looking graveyards with statues and nice epitaphs to behold and photograph.  Old historical abondoned areas and gravesites have always been a favorite of mine.  I'm planning to return to some of the sites and reshoot with a larger format negative.  So far, I've only been able to find smaller, less elaborate gravesites which makes sense given the "farming" roots of my area.  

I am already planning day trips to the Philly area and Princeton.  Both are very old and historically significant cities that have had a more affluent community.  I am still learning the area since I relocated to the North east a few years ago.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 8, 2006)

Woodlawn cemetary, St Raymonds cemetary in the Bronx are propbably the largest off hand. THese have famous graves and Gothis monuments and vaults of all eras. If you are looking for something small adn old, the old Civil War cemetary on 180th street n Daily Ave in the Bronx. There is another small Civil War cemetary in Queens on 23rd street jut under the triboro bridge, not sure of the exact street but within a few block of the overpass. 

You can look these up on historic landmarks of NYC.


----------



## usayit (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like i'm making a trip to the Bronx this week.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 13, 2006)

You're in Northern NJ, I once lived in Vernon Valley. There was a very old cemetary on Rt 517 by the old stone rectory. There were anciaent graves in there and wonderfull old ornate stones.

When are you coming to Da Bronks?


----------



## usayit (Apr 13, 2006)

Between two jobs and photoclasses, I'm not exactly sure when I'll make it into da Bronks...   All I know is that my project is due first week in May.  I'm going to have to fit it in somehow.  Most likely be one of those last min trips....  "call in sick and take the train" type of days. 

Just got back from shooting the Princeton Cemetery.  Wow, talk about history.  They even provide a map with significant historical figures buried in the cemetery.  Definitely a place to visit if you are into this type of thing.

Hmmmm. Vernon Valley off of Route 517.  kinda sounds familiar.  Another one to add to my list.  I'm enjoying this so much, I might just continue to shoot past the due date of my project. 

Between this thread and talking to various people here's the list I have so far.  Might come in handy for some in the future.

- Behind one of the churches around Morristown Square.  Very old has interesting markers explaining points of history
- Princeton Cemetery.  Very nice and well cared for.  Portion of the cemetery is very old and has some very significant historical and important people of history.  Easy paths.  Maps with historical points available at the entrance
- Dover's Locust Cemetery.  Mostly newer plots but around the side are some pretty old tombstones.  
- Lafayette Cemetery.  North on route 15 onto 206; north bound side. Very old stones.  Seems that this cemetery went forgotten for quite a while until the local community cleaned it up.  There's an abondoned grain silo and farm next to it.  Built on a hill surounded by an old stone wall.  There's shopping and Cafe across the street when you need a snack.
- Church at the corner of Route 7 and 21 in Belleville.  Have not visited
- Cemetery past Madison before Chatham.  Name escapes me at the moment.  For some reason, I've been drawn to this one several times.  Old gloomy look.  Visible from the main road connecting the two towns
- Not much to look at but there's also the Little Lost Cemetery.  Littleton road Parsippany, behind district firehouse #6..  Once forgotten but the firefighters have since renovated and keep it clean.  Its the tombstones of supposedly children from an orphanage that has long been shutdown.  Pretty old.  Something about child burial plots that hit such a tragic feeling.
- Old Stone Church.  Pretty old cemetery on the same section of land.  The old original section that dates to the early 1700's can be easily seen from the rest of the newer late 1800's section.  Really has the feeling of the poor farming roots of our state.

BTW.. this site was very helpful: www.findagrave.com


----------



## usayit (Apr 13, 2006)

BTW.. Thanks Paul Ron for the information!


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 14, 2006)

When you go into Woodlawn, get a map. You'll find many famous people are there too including our famous Woolworth family. The cemetary is huge and one can spen an entire week in there. The older section is along 233 st side. I use to live right by it and sneak in my bike early in the morning till I got caught. Wear your sneakers. St Raymonds is another very large cemetary where you can spend days n days looking around. 

Ummmm..... cemetaries aren't only for people. Have you ever been to the tug boat cemetary in Statan Island? Look it up on the net. Very interesting place with all sorts of old scuttled tugs strewen along the waterfront.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 7, 2006)

In central New Jersey, East Brunswick to be exact, theres a medium size graveyard with lots of statues. In the front theres a Christian section, in the back a Jewish section, and you won't believe it, but theres a **** section in the middle. Might be worth checking out?


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 7, 2006)

Seems that the word Na-zi is bleeped out. (to the admins-sorry that i had to recreate it with the dash but I thought it might be helpful to him)


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 7, 2006)

How is your cemetary project coming along? You missed a beautifull woodlawn trip. They have a great Cherry tree area that was busting out with blooms this spring. I took a walk through on my lunch hour early spring, I almost didn't go back to work, it was just so beautiful.


----------



## usayit (Jun 7, 2006)

The project went great!  At least I feel good about it.  Got an A in the class too.  

On the other hand, I feel I could have done better if I had the time.. I'm working two jobs and taking photo classes.  I ended up going to local graveyards nearby; Princeton, Locust (dover), Old stone church (woodcliff lake area), and Morristown.  On top of that, I had to rush a few prints while in the darkroom in order to make the dead line.  I've scanned it and made it available for online:

http://www.silveredemulsions.com/Photo_I_Project_Web/index.html

Shooting graveyards has always been an interest of mine.  I plan to visit more cemetries gathered from the list in this thread and make a sequel to this project.  I really enjoyed the project..


----------



## Paul Ron (Jun 8, 2006)

You did a wonderful job and very nice layout too. I enjoyed your photos very much. 

Keep up the good work and let's see ya elaborate on it some more. If you come down to NY let me know?


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

That website is really cool!


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

That website is really cool!


----------



## usayit (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks.  Really haven't told anyone about my website as there huge parts that remain unfinished but the basics are there.  just something i started to do during long nights with insomnia


----------

